# Curing Salmon - Anyone does it?



## ptolemy (Oct 4, 2013)

As a kid, we used to cure most fish we catch in rivers... Now days I do it with Salmon, so I want wondering if someone else it too.

I get freshest possible salmon fillet, wash it and dry it, Then cover it with 2x salt to sugar ratio and add dill. wrap it on side with paper and put weight on it (other 2 sides should breathe. Stick it in fridge and empty out the liquid at the bottom. After 2 days, I change it to a different container and remove weight and let it sit another 2 days until it cures right through.

Then, I wash it and dry it and slice 1/4th inch. The texture firms up and it's a bit salty with dill flavor and subtle sweetness. It rarely lasts but when it's done, I slice it all together, put in a mason jar and cover it with oil.
I use it instead of smoked salmon and it ends up 1/2 the price and much more flavor.

It's crude but simple and seems to work very well.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 4, 2013)

I cure all sorts of fish. My current favorite is albacore, cured then poached in oil.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 4, 2013)

My wife does it pretty regularly with salmon. She skips the sugar in the cure, but othewise does a similar procedure to yours.


----------



## bear1889 (Oct 4, 2013)

I've done grav lax before pretty tasty


----------



## berko (Oct 4, 2013)

we do sell that at the restaurant sometimes.


----------



## miketayl0r (Oct 5, 2013)

I've done beet cured salmon. Slice red beets and dehydrate for 24hrs. Buzz into a powder form. cure is 100% weight of salmon, 3% salt, 1% sugar, 1/4c beet powder. vac in bags "cryo-cure" for 48 hrs. rinse and slice! The outside will be a bright purple while the inside of the salmon is orange. beautiful and very tasty


----------



## jai (Oct 5, 2013)

we cure a lot of fish at work usally the suger salt raito is 60% suger 40% salt and we normally add orange lemon or lime and sometimes use brown suger and also when we do it its just a light cure to firm the fish up then we wash it off and smoke it.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes. My mentor was from Norway.


----------



## K-Fed (Oct 5, 2013)

yup


----------



## ptolemy (Oct 6, 2013)

That salmon looks gorgeous. Did you also smoke it?


----------



## miketayl0r (Oct 7, 2013)

K-Fed said:


> yup



wow! thats the exact same set we have with our beet cured salmon, except we have house made everything bagels and scallion cream cheese too.


----------



## jbl (Oct 29, 2013)

yeah, the cure for salmon also good for sea trout. I quite often do a brandade but with a herb salt with coley end pieces (cheap and sustainable, yeah!)

one I did for Christmas last year was with molasses. Really worked. Just painted on before an 80/20 salt brown sugar cure


----------



## JDA_NC (Nov 4, 2013)

miketayl0r said:


> I've done beet cured salmon. Slice red beets and dehydrate for 24hrs. Buzz into a powder form. cure is 100% weight of salmon, 3% salt, 1% sugar, 1/4c beet powder. vac in bags "cryo-cure" for 48 hrs. rinse and slice! The outside will be a bright purple while the inside of the salmon is orange. beautiful and very tasty



This is dope.

Do you (or anyone else who vac's their cured fish) seal it at 100%?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 5, 2013)

My go to is 2:1 salt to sugar in the raw with fennel pollen, coriander and dill. Cure for 48hr and cold smoke.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 5, 2013)

I use the basic salt/sugar cure but substitute shiso leaf for the dill. Much brighter flavor.


----------

